# ASUS EAH4890 TOP w/ Super ML Capacitor



## W1zzard (May 6, 2009)

ASUS has sent us one of the first samples of their new EAH4890 TOP which uses a SuperML capacitor that is supposed to offer cleaner voltage resulting in better overlocking. Also this is the first card to feature a 6+8 pin PCI-Express power connector for improved voltage delivery. Last but not least, ASUS is now using a dual fan cooler with six thick heatpipes.

*Show full review*


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 6, 2009)

While the card seems a bit loud and unimpressive at stock settings, I think most users of this forum would favor it for its extra features that provide stability for overclocking.

The fact that this card prices in with those who use the stock cooler, this is a no brainer if I were in the market for a 4890.  It would take me probably under an hour to tweak this card to my liking.


----------



## Parad0x (May 6, 2009)

Great job as always W1zz on the review. Curious how Sapphire's Toxic HD4890 will end up behaving in real life. On paper so far was pretty close to this ASUS.


----------



## ShogoXT (May 6, 2009)

I was hoping for better as well. Waiting on the Atomic!

EDIT: Btw thanks for the good review!


----------



## air_ii (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the review! I'm surprised about a few things, the price (+), the noise (-) and the overclocking potential(-). I'd personally much rather see a card with a full cover water block than this thing. I know PowerColor is preparing a liquid cooled 4890, but - since WC is more and more popular these days - I would think there would be more companies willing to take that route, especially that the PC's card is nowhere to be seen as yet. I mean, the air cooler on this card is probably expensive, so changing it to water wouldn't bump the price that much, imo, especially when now you have to pay for both air cooler and a water block, if you want to WC.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2009)

That PCB looks clean as hell. Very good review, thanks for adding the OC results with the voltage upper thing too


----------



## W1zzard (May 6, 2009)

air_ii said:


> I'd personally much rather see a card with a full cover water block than this thing.



how big is the enthusiast vga market vs the enthusiast watercooling market? 0.5%? probably something closer to 0.1% or even less. and not each of these persons would buy such a card.


----------



## iStink (May 6, 2009)

Wow great review man.  I'm really disappointed by this card though.  I guess I expected a bit more.

Now it's time to look forward to a review of sapphires' new 4890.


----------



## air_ii (May 6, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> how big is the enthusiast vga market vs the enthusiast watercooling market? 0.5%? probably something closer to 0.1% or even less. and not each of these persons would buy such a card.



You mean that only 0.1 - 0.5% of enthusiasts do watercooling? I would disagree. I mean I don't have any figures to back that up, it's just my personal feeling, but it seems too low. How much I can't tell.

Besides, I don't think (I have made a block myself, so it can't be that difficult) it takes a lot of resources to develop a waterblock for a card. And as the card is to be perceived as an overclocking monster, they could give you an option as to the cooling. You don't even need to keep high stock of these cards, just make it on backorder.

I's just my opinion. Power Color did that with 4870, they're doing it again with 4890, so there must be a market for it. Besides, sometimes a company does things to be present in the market, without that much consideration to profit (mind you, I refer to costs of developing and making a few waterblocks, not the card itself).


----------



## W1zzard (May 6, 2009)

i doubt powercolor sold 1000 watercooled 4870s


----------



## air_ii (May 6, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i doubt powercolor sold 1000 watercooled 4870s



You're probably right, but that would just back up my last statement. And I thought Asus made a good example of that when they presented (if I'm not mistaken) a HD 3850 X3 or something. They must have spent a lot of cash on the development of that card, so coming up with a waterblock would be a trifle in comparison. Besides, I don't think Asus are gonna sell that much of these either.

Anyway, there's no point arguing about that. It's something that would definitely appeal to me, as - based on your review - both noise and performance of the cooler do not.


----------



## W1zzard (May 6, 2009)

air_ii said:


> Besides, I don't think Asus are gonna sell that much of these either.



as i said, asus will replace all eah4890 top cards with the superml variant. educated guess is they will sell at least 20k


----------



## air_ii (May 6, 2009)

Possibly, I don't know that much about market figures. All I'm trying to say is that I don't like the cooler. If I were in the market for a 4890, I'd most likely buy this card, as it's price is really good (if indeed on par with stock 4890) and replace the cooler with a wb, which I'm sure might further increase OC potential of the card (I'd hope).

But I get it, you don't think it'd make much sense to create another sku, keep the stock at sufficient levels, etc. From the financial stand point, you're probably right. But I still think a company like this could do this, seeing that others (Power Color, Sapphire, EVGA for nVidia) do it as well.


----------



## Frogger (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the trusted info on this card must say was hoping for better OC results :shadedshu :shadedshu   Back to the Toxic   Here's hoping that AMD's bin is for them


----------



## ghost101 (May 7, 2009)

Did I read something about ATITool's successor in that review? Where can I find this fabled software?


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2009)

always pleasant to read w1zzards reviews 


Are you ever going to add crossfire/SLI results into the mix? I'm aware it would be more work, but i'm sure people would be interested.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2009)

nice review, now i'm glad i didn't decide upon a Asus Top ML part, its true what Wizzard said, smoke and mirrors. I think ill go with Sapphire or Palit for the 4890.


----------



## denice25 (May 7, 2009)

great review! thanks for the share...


----------



## Andy77 (May 7, 2009)

# Less impressive overclocking than expected

I don't understand this minus point...

You've stated that the PowerColor was used at 1.5V which explains the 400W+ peak power draw while TOP was used at 1.312V which explains the low stock clocks... but why is it alright to compare them like that?

It did surpass the 1GHz barrier... unlike the 1.5V Powercolor!
Afterall _"every single sample overclocks differently"_.

You need to understand that not everyone uses a BFG ES-800 800W PSU... most of us have 500W to 650W PSU and wouldn't benefit from the same stable current that an 800W PSU offers. That's what the Super ML Capacitor is for... to offer stable current under situations which are closer to reality than those in articles and not to surpass by a lot the already high 1GHz frequency!

My point of view...


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 7, 2009)

One of the best GPU reviews you've done W1zz. Im liking the black pcb and the cooler.


----------



## Exeodus (May 8, 2009)

I am shocked at those low clocks.  My ASUS 4890 does 975-1100 with no voltage increase and is completely stable.  The fan is set to 40% in CCC.








Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9ncc2/


----------



## DrunkenMafia (May 8, 2009)

Has anyone askes asus what in the hell that sticker is supposed to mean.....

I got a little excited when I read up to 300% overclocking ability.  

Maybe I can just buy some regular old cards and stick some 500% stickers on em and re-sell em....  dammit I will be rich!!!  haahaaa


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2009)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Has anyone askes asus what in the hell that sticker is supposed to mean.....
> 
> I got a little excited when I read up to 300% overclocking ability.
> 
> Maybe I can just buy some regular old cards and stick some 500% stickers on em and re-sell em....  dammit I will be rich!!!  haahaaa



overclocks 300% better than the stock cooler!

10Mhz to 30MHz


----------



## DrunkenMafia (May 8, 2009)

^  lol   Youre right, i take it back


----------



## RevengE (May 11, 2009)

Im debating getting one.


----------



## alexp999 (May 11, 2009)

Dont know how I missed this review, but at least I have read it now.

Oh and sorry to pick holes again, but there is a typo on

Page 4

5th Para, about the SuperML Cap:



			
				W1zzard said:
			
		

> Multilayer Polymer Capacitorss


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 12, 2009)

anyone seen this card at retail yet?


----------



## RevengE (May 12, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> anyone seen this card at retail yet?



No, it's not out yet.


----------



## toyo (May 15, 2009)

very good and complete review, thank you. I am dissapointed by the 4890 as others said before, it eats watts like there's no tomorrow, noisy, and really, my opinion is they should have put it out quietly like the 4770 (which i truly like, it beats my 4850 in some tests grrr...) not with that much advertisement. i know people will contradict me, but performance wise, the 4890 looks really like an overclocked 4870 and nothing more. 
When you look at this chip from the perspective of gtx 275 (which is like the best deal in my eyes now as it outperformed gtx 280 in many cases and will give you a truly HD gaming experience 'till next gen at the same price as a 4890, +CUDA, +Physx, winner at all fronts) it just seems such a bad move by ATI.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 15, 2009)

What's so win about PhysX? No good games use it. The 4890 is built more for the gamer who doesn't give a crap about noise and power usage. My 4850X2 can take all the power it wants, it maxes my games so I'm happy with it.


----------



## toyo (May 15, 2009)

It's just a plus, at the same price. It's a win-win situation judged as a whole. 4850x2 is a win also, I wanted that card, didn't appear in stores fast enough, now it seems to late for me to invest in DirectX 10 material, hope the new gen is round the corner. Unreal engine has physx. Cryostasis looks great with enough horsepower too, even if that's not a great game imo. great games, well, it's about taste


----------



## ShadowFold (May 15, 2009)

Then why don't you put Havok FX as a plus on the AMD's? It's not even out yet, has potential, we all know PhysX is already dead.


----------



## toyo (May 15, 2009)

I hope DirectX 11 will kill proprietary physics so all can concentrate on one solution, compatible all the way. Havok is cool, many games have it, I saw the AMD demo some time ago. New techs atm, like T&L was some time ago  Now all cards have it and no one talks about it. Don't get me wrong, I'm an AMD guy, from the K6 3D period onwards. I really wish them all the best, the prices on the IT market depend on their products very much. I just feel that this time gfx 275 did it's job against HD4890. if the price would go down for 4890 to 200-210... that would be a different story.


----------



## indybird (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone know when this is coming out?  So far it looks like the perfect 4890 for me (Non-stock cooler, 1GHz capability, black PCB).  As soon as it comes out, im grabbing myself one.

-Indybird


----------



## RevengE (May 31, 2009)

indybird said:


> Does anyone know when this is coming out?  So far it looks like the perfect 4890 for me (Non-stock cooler, 1GHz capability, black PCB).  As soon as it comes out, im grabbing myself one.
> 
> -Indybird



Make sure you check out the 4890 sapphire toxic edition as well.


----------



## ReDnUtH (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi guys i buyed from Asus EAH4890 TOP it is great graphiccard but i need to buy new power supply it seems 600w is not enuff it seem's it needs at least 800w+ so u cud play games that uses DX10.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 8, 2009)

> You will receive:
> 
> * Graphics card
> * Documentation + Driver CD
> ...



classic. thanks for the review.


----------



## indybird (Jul 2, 2009)

ghost101 said:


> Did I read something about ATITool's successor in that review? Where can I find this fabled software?



Yes, seconded on that.

-Indybird


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2009)

ghost101 said:


> Did I read something about ATITool's successor in that review? Where can I find this fabled software?





indybird said:


> Yes, seconded on that.
> 
> -Indybird



You can get it here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1383/GPUTool_Community_Technology_Preview_1.html


----------

